
50 year old NoSQL DB that is better than MongoDB - muramira
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/mumps-the-most-important-database-you-probably-never-heard-of
======
drivingmenuts
My favorite line from the article:

"If you’ve already mastered NoSQL and are looking for a competitive edge this
is a vanishingly small pool of competitors."

Sure, IF I've already got experience in it.

The reality appears to be such that, if you don't already have experience in a
particular technology, then companies aren't interested in you, even if you've
worked with a plethora of other tech.

------
ravenstine
Better than MongoDB, how? The article says nothing about MongoDB.

